# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  مشكلة جاري البحث ايفون 4s

## zakarias1

*حياكم الله اخوتي
عندي مشكل في هذا الاخير 
كنت اريد ان اغير لوحة الام في جهاز اخر فيه ايكلود لكن اشتغل ولا يضهر شي في الشاشة 
عندئذ قمة بالرجاع لوحة الام للهاتف الذي يعمل بشكل عادي
وقعة في مشكل جاري البحث لاتوجد خدمة ***الايفون مفتوح رسمي
***قمة بظبط الساعة
***و بإصاله بشبكة الويفي اين يكمن المشكل جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## salinas

قم بعملية synchronisation iphone  مع الايتونز بدون بطاقة سيم

----------


## zakarias1

*نفس المشكل اخي الكريم*

----------


## أبوالتزام

بعد المزامنة مع الايتونز اطفىء الجهاز واعد التشغيل وستحل المشكلة بإذن الله  
﴿وَفَوقَ كُلِّ ذي عِلمٍ عَليمٌ﴾

----------

